# then vs now



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm not sure how popular this thread will be, but we have one where we post pictures of us now. But what about pics of us from back in the day till just a few years Ago? I think it would be neat to see a comparison. Like most thread starters, I will do the honors:








Good ol high school. As you can tell, I have a habit of taking.....selfies.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Fun idea for a thread.


Memories... by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr

Now, about 50 years later (with my wife):


Happy couple by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr

:tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

"Then vs. now"? What is the versus aspect?


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Ukko said:


> "Then vs. now"? What is the versus aspect?


There really is no vs. It just sounded right.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

SarahNorthman said:


> There really is no vs. It just sounded right.


Well, there could be. Anything from "What a foolish twit I was then" to "What a decrepit old thing I've become." In your case, not so much.

In my case however, both quotes apply.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Me then (1976 on top of Mt. Elbert, highest point in Colorado):








Don't have a good photo for now, but I am totally different now.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Me then (1976 on top of Mt. Elbert, highest point in Colorado):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didja leave your little flag up There?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

As I recall, there was a metal tube chained in place with a screw cap that had the flag inside it. But maybe I totally forgot what it was about. Anyway I don't recall bringing a flag, and am pretty sure it was already there and for sure in that case we left it there for the next person.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Then (probably around 1962):









Now (actually about 6 months ago):


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok so here's me as a tiny tot, in the middle of this desolate pumpkin patch









And this is me meeting MITSUKO UCHIDA a couple years ago,









And finally, this is from my study abroad trip this past summer; me with my friend Christina on our way to Bath, Somerset


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

A couple photos of me as a wee lass. The first is a picture of my brother and I. I'm on the right.... Obviously.








High school when I lived in Orlando.








And this last one is about a year ago with my late friend Lindsey on the right and Ace next to me who is in a phenomenal band by the way and his wife Beth. She has a beautiful singing voice.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Me, circa 1980:

View attachment 58971


Me, now:

View attachment 58972


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

OMG science you're better looking than you give yourself credit for.

I mean of course in real life.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Me aged 7 in 1958 - a school photo:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~








Me in 1960, in colour:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~








Me a fortnight ago - 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

This is me aged about 7, which would have been around 1964. Now I'm old and fat (no one wants to see that!)


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Me about 7 (On the right!)









About 17









About 27









37 and 47 have been withdrawn on the advice of our Solicitor...

Recent


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

SarahNorthman said:


> I'm not sure how popular this thread will be, but we have one where we post pictures of us now. But what about pics of us from back in the day till just a few years Ago? I think it would be neat to see a comparison. Like most thread starters, I will do the honors:
> 
> View attachment 58793
> 
> ...


This _Then vs. Now_ you propose gets more and more frightening the greater the distance between the _Then vs. Now_ becomes!

I'm talking pics from _Decades upon Decades apart_, something one your age -- perhaps -- has not considered when making this proposal. In this bigger picture-over-decades, by comparison, your "Good ole High School" pic and your current avatar are only moments apart


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

techniquest said:


> Now I'm old and fat (no one wants to see that!)


Is the rhyme intentional? Hey, I turned 7 in '64 also.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

PetrB said:


> This _Then vs. Now_ you propose gets more and more frightening the greater the distance between the _Then vs. Now_ becomes!
> 
> I'm talking pics from _Decades upon Decades apart_, something one your age -- perhaps -- has not considered when making this proposal. In this bigger picture-over-decades, by comparison, your "Good ole High School" pic and your current avatar are only moments apart


I think it's interesting!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Me summer before high school, innocent with braces and puppy:









Me summer after high school, with booze:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Florestan said:


> Is the rhyme intentional? Hey, I turned 7 in '64 also.


The rhyme is completely unintentional; neat though! 
I have a great T-shirt that indirectly celebrates the fact that I turned 7 in 1964:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Mother and I, circa 1980...










Me, today...










Yes, I've aged terribly!


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Morimur said:


> Mother and I, circa 1980...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha this made me an laugh. I love passion. Such a good movie.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Then...










Now...


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Tristan said:


> Me summer after high school, with booze:
> 
> View attachment 59016


Where are the whoores, Tristan? So disappointed in you.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

As a young lad hanging out on the streets of Brooklyn.

As an adult, there are no photographs for security reasons.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

When I was a very small boy:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^^Practicing your Czerny etudes for the left hand, no doubt.


----------

